# Would you choose the XP2 or XP3?



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi! I've got a 50 gal tank that I currently run with a Penguin 400 HOB. I'm thinking of switching to a canister filter. I like the looks of the Filstar XP series (especially with the Petsmart coupon).

Based on the description it sounds like the XP2 is the right size, but I'm wondering on people's experiences. Would the XP3 be better for a 50 gal, or should I go with the manuf. recommendation of the XP2?

If you've got an XP, how do you like it? Would you buy it again, or would you get something different?


Thanks All!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Definitely go for the XP3 for a 50 gallon planted tank. The recommended size doesn't take into account all of that plant mass slowing down the flow. More flow is better than not quite enough. It's only $10.00 more right now if you get it from PetSmart. Did you see the deal they are having?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i've got an XP3 for my 65 gallon and i love it. i've got my co2 reactor connected to it, and it's packed with the filter media and filter floss. the flow is still pretty strong, and if you find it too strong, you can always connect their included flow control valve.

for the price, you've got a very good quality filter.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Definitely go for the XP3 for a 50 gallon planted tank. The recommended size doesn't take into account all of that plant mass slowing down the flow. More flow is better than not quite enough. It's only $10.00 more right now if you get it from PetSmart. Did you see the deal they are having?


Aaron & Freydo - Many thanks! This is exactly why I asked the question. The extra money is minor so I really wanted to figure out the best size. I didn't want to rip my plants out with too much current. Sounds like the XP3 is the way to go. :mrgreen:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup.  The XP3 also has a flow control valve so if it is too much you can turn it down a bit.


----------



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

XP3 definatly. I purchased one last week with the Petsmart deal for my 46gallon planted tank.

The flow is pretty strong, but you can always either turn the flow down, or point the spray bar a bit towards the glass or something. I love it my water has never looked so clear.


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

I find the XP3 is too strong for my 46 gallon, so I've ordered a replacement spraybar and will attach it to the one I already have, giving me the same amount of filtering while reducing the force of the flow and spreading it more evenly accross the tank. The spraybars fit directly together, fyi.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

neilanh said:


> I find the XP3 is too strong for my 46 gallon, so I've ordered a replacement spraybar and will attach it to the one I already have, giving me the same amount of filtering while reducing the force of the flow and spreading it more evenly accross the tank. The spraybars fit directly together, fyi.


why not just add the flow reducer valve that comes with your filter package? could have saved some money.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

How does the XP3 compare to the Eheim (other than it's much cheaper!)? I hear that the Eheim's are the Cadillac of canister filters.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

simpsota said:


> How does the XP3 compare to the Eheim (other than it's much cheaper!)? I hear that the Eheim's are the Cadillac of canister filters.


Eheims are definitely the Caddies of canisters. If you go Eheim on that tank go with the Classic 2217 or the Pro II 2026.


----------



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Eheims are definitely the Caddies of canisters. If you go Eheim on that tank go with the Classic 2217 or the Pro II 2026.


I hope they arn't the Caddy of Cannisters, since a Cadillac is a piece of crap


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

If I had it to do over again, I would have gotten the Eheim, any of them but the classic over the Rena's

Not that the Classic's are not good, just a little too high maint.

Not that the Rena's are bad, the canister is actually very very nice, but I hate the intakes and outflows. I know the spraybar is nice and the flow control is nice also, but I hate the fit up and the intake is just plain bad IMO.

I would go with an Eheim ECCO if you want to stay in the same price range, and they come with substrate, The Pro series, the origonal ones have been on sale at quite a few sites for under $100 with substrate and that is a good deal, the Pro 2's are about double in price with substrate ($179), but they are GREAT filters. Then if you want to get crazy you can spent the $314 plus for the pro 3E's, and they are the cream of the crop, best part is you can run 12 hour cycles, so durring the time you have your lights and C02 on, you can turn the flow down and at night, you can max it out (or turn it up if you don't want it maxed out) for the evening time to oxygenate the water.

I decided on my latest project to save the money and get the Xp3 and am really regreting getting it, I really wish I would have gotten any of the Pro models, but maybe when the XP3 burns out, and I am hoping it burns out soon (it is brand new though, so I will have it for a while) then I will switch to Eheim.

Just my thoughts, here is some links to Eheim's for descent prices
pro 2 with media
http://www.petsolutions.com/Eheim+Professional+II+Canisters-I-20620206-I-C-20-C-.aspx

pro 3e - this is the best price I found as it is shipped free and no tax
http://www.petsolutions.com/Eheim+Professionel+3e+Filters-I-20620214-I-C-20-C-.aspx

ECCO's
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3607&N=2004+22777

Pro series 1, had been on sale at some sites, looks like it is not anymore, I would keep looking if you want it, but if it is not on sale, no reason to not get the pro 2 for about $20 more.

Or get a Rena, I seem to be the only one that doesn't really like them, everyone else seems to love them.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, I saw a used Pro II 2026 today on e-bay and thought I could get that one. It went for $100+ which is more than I wanted to pay for a used model.

I may just go with the XP3 since I want to get a reactor too and it's really starting to add up...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I hear ya


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, even though the Eheim's look great, the price (even for old, leaky ones) was just too much. I couldn't pass up $75 including shipping for the XP3 so I ordered one from Petsmart last night.

The kid in me really wanted to go top of the line, but the cheapskate in me said FORGET IT! The shouting one won out... 

Can't wait to get it and set it up. The Penguin serverd me well so far, but I'm looking forward to having less equipment on and in my tank (got a DIY CO2 reactor in there too). 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

freydo said:


> why not just add the flow reducer valve that comes with your filter package? could have saved some money.


Because this way I get the full filtering effects by not actually reducing the flow of the canister. The canister is still running full force, but since it's spread out further, the force of the water in any specific point in my aquarium is lower. Also, I get a MUCH more even flow accross my entire tank this way, rather than having high flow in the center 12" of the tank and lower flow around the edges.

Besides, the spare spraybar was only $4. Not like I dumped a ton of money on it.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

Good for you Simsota. I have a 72 gallon planted tank with the XP2 and I love it. I even turn the flow down because it was a little too strong. Now of course, I bought it about two weeks before the sale! I would have gotten the XP3 if I could have got it for the price you got if for! I hate it when that happens. By the way, don't get buyers remorse and think you should have gotten an Ehiem. I had one and it was the biggest piece of junk I ever had. I threw it in the trash rather then sell it or give it to any one else. I couldn't stand the thought of having some one else have the headaches it caused me. I am sure that Ehiems are good but the one I had stunk from day one!


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

neilanh said:


> Because this way I get the full filtering effects by not actually reducing the flow of the canister. The canister is still running full force, but since it's spread out further, the force of the water in any specific point in my aquarium is lower. Also, I get a MUCH more even flow accross my entire tank this way, rather than having high flow in the center 12" of the tank and lower flow around the edges.
> 
> Besides, the spare spraybar was only $4. Not like I dumped a ton of money on it.


Hey Neilanh, how did you extend the spray bar? It looks like the end cap is glued on the one that came with my system and I did not find an extension available from AP, only the replacement spraybar.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

simpsota, 
Take another look at the spray bar. Chances are, it's a pop in cap. just pop it out and connect the extension with a piece of hose. That's what I did with my old Fluval.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I have an XP2 on my 29 gallon and my water is crystal clear but I also use a powerhead to get more circulation in the tank. With a 50 gallon definetely go for the XP3.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

JERP said:


> simpsota,
> Take another look at the spray bar. Chances are, it's a pop in cap. just pop it out and connect the extension with a piece of hose. That's what I did with my old Fluval.


Well, I didn't twist it too hard (didn't want to accidentally break it) but it seems to be glued on... 

The replacements are only $4 so ruining it when cutting the tip off wouldn't be too bad, BUT they charge $7 shipping unless you spend more than $20.

For $11 I'll just go to Home Depot and get some rigid tubing, then drill some holes in it. On the other hand, I may wait until I have to order an o-ring or something that would push me over the $20. It would look better if both pieces were the same color...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Home Depot has black PVC, if they make it small enough DIA then that would be close enough for matching, you wouldn't be able to tell when casually looking.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> Home Depot has black PVC, if they make it small enough DIA then that would be close enough for matching, you wouldn't be able to tell when casually looking.


Cool! I hadn't seen the black, only grey and white. Then again, I never really looked for it before... I'll check it out this weekend when I'm there.

So do most folks point the spray from the spraybar up or down? Looks like the manual suggests you point it up (to get surface motion I guess).


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry, I don't frequent APC often enough

THe endcap will come right off. It's not glued on at all, but it's made to be a tight fit, for obvious reasons. Just twist and it will come off. Once it's off, the end of the bar will fit right into another spraybar without any modification. And, you can always put the endcap back on if you need to without any loss in function or leaks afterwards.

I point my bars slightly up, at about a 30-40 degree angle, just surface movement, just like you said.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

Just ordered a XP3 from Petsmart using the coupon code XP2XP3. Total price shipped is ~$80.00. The only downside is that they are now backordered but hey, for that price, I don't care.


----------



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

Shoulda matched it in store, assuming you have one around you. Either way, great filter.



vicpinto said:


> Just ordered a XP3 from Petsmart using the coupon code XP2XP3. Total price shipped is ~$80.00. The only downside is that they are now backordered but hey, for that price, I don't care.


----------

